# Just Got Back



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

we just got back from gigging a few flounder...myself, MR, Shzink & last chance all went out. i got 8 but should have had 9 but one got away from me. Had a few that sould be in the 18"-20" range...the rest are all 14"-16". ill let the others post for their count. oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gonna have any pics?:takephoto


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah yeah i will admit it,you guys were the king dogs last night.:moon I'm ready to go again!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

:clap :toast SWEET! 

They are making their way back in! I went to Perdido Key last night and it was pretty windy. I managed to catch some slick spots and find some.:hungry


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys are the "Bomb"! We got home and I finally hit the bed at 2:45am after cleaning the boat, fish, equip. It was about 225 miles round trip, but it was well worth meeting some great guys! I only got one, its the lower one in the picture, and the top one was given to me Last Chance. Its gonna make a great lunch! You guys have the set ups and the Flounder to prove it! I've always wondered what that glow in the sky to our west over here was, its yourrigs! Great light set ups! Great Flatties! Thanks for the invite and the fish!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you made it over our way and got you a fish or two,it was great meeting you last night also,hope we can all get together and do it again real soon.I really enjoyed it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i totally forgot the camera when i cleaned the fish. but for those of you that think i might be pullin your chain all the guys that went out last night saw them and can vouch for me. will try to remember the camera next time!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe i will have a pic to post tomorrow,i was gonna talk smack but last time i did it bit me square in my BUTT! lol So i will save it for when i get back.

To back up Flounder Assassin,he was the man last night with 8 flatties.Nice job for the short time we were out.:bowdown


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i need to go with you guys one time. ive never been gigging on a boat before. and i havnt even seen a flounder yet this year when igo wading. :reallycrying


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I was there, and I would've paid good money for his cooler last night! He had it going on!

He has that down to a science!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont know about having it down to a sicence. i just got lucky last night. dont buy flounder!!! GIG THEM!!!!


----------

